# Old school lift station



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

The truck I'm on tends to get sent to the lift station calls, by virtue of my knowing what all the functions on a multimeter do. (Dad is a master electrician) Anyway, came across this beaut yesterday. It's an old Swaby from the 60s or 70s.










Burned up motor, so we referred them to our electrician buddies. The motor is separate and replaceable. 

I did a bit more research when I got home and it appears Swaby is still in business and manufacturing this model. Anyone else run across one of these before?


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ve never seen that particular model before however we have a couple of electric motor specialty shops around here that we take our motors to and they either rebuild the one you bring them or they will take the old one as a core and give you an already rebuilt motor if they have it in stock.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I’ve never seen that particular model before however we have a couple of electric motor specialty shops around here that we take our motors to and they either rebuild the one you bring them or they will take the old one as a core and give you an already rebuilt motor if they have it in stock.


Yeah, I'm kinda kicking myself for not quoting a motor replacement. Not really my place as the apprentice though. The house had a host of other electrical issues, so I didn't really want to go down the rabbit hole there. We may end up going back based off what the sparkys tell us.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

@hewhodigsholes

Is that just a 2" suction pipe or is the pump end in the pit?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Pump Is In the Pit, had to work on two of those back in 1983


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> @hewhodigsholes
> 
> Is that just a 2" suction pipe or is the pump end in the pit?


The pipe in the bottom of the motor is a shaft casing. There's an impeller down in the pit. 



Swaby Manufacturing Company - 5200X and 4200 Non-Clog Ejectors - Solids Handling Vertical


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

hewhodigsholes said:


> The pipe in the bottom of the motor is a shaft casing. There's an impeller down in the pit.
> 
> 
> 
> Swaby Manufacturing Company - 5200X and 4200 Non-Clog Ejectors - Solids Handling Vertical


The 2" Pipe is the Discharge pipe 




'


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The 2" Pipe is the Discharge pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are three 2" pipes. The one on the left is the inlet, the white one behind the motor is the discharge, and the unpainted one directly below the motor is the pump shaft casing.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats a good time right there..... first having to chisel off those bolts holding down that lid....
with sewage water spashing up at you while you are banging on those bolts......
Oh, the fun ---I am soooo jealous.......


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

hewhodigsholes said:


> There are three 2" pipes. The one on the left is the inlet, the white one behind the motor is the discharge, and the unpainted one directly below the motor is the pump shaft casing.


No vent on this one then? And the inlet is coming from the top not the side under the slab?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeah, 2 story house with a shower above. I'd guess that it vents through the shower vent?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> ............Anyone else run across one of these before?



I ain't seen one of those before but, I did find this guy a month ago. MINT.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> I ain't seen one of those before but, I did find this guy a month ago. MINT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127424


I got one of those in my store front window.....probably from the 20s


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I got one of those in my store front window.....probably from the 20s


I see piston pumps all the time. The funny thing with this one was how new it is.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Keith Fox said:


> you might enjoy seeing my installation from 1998. The pump looks the same right now. Never put a tool on it since I put it in. I set the float for the longest possible run between cycles.
> 
> View attachment 128108


 Proper intro or it gets the hose again.


----------

